# Jaymax00



## Ihunt (Apr 4, 2017)

Water temp check please!


----------



## fairweather (Apr 4, 2017)

Where?

I'll be in PSJ this weekend and can report then.


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ihunt, this weekend offshore was 71, the bay was 73. The fishing inshore is on fire! Big trout, reds, and some flounder. Some Spanish are also in the bay. Offshore we caught gags tons of the extinct red snapper, and we got a 43" cobia! It's a great time to be on the water here. The weather is nasty for the next few days, and we are all hoping the water clears right back up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks


----------

